# Smoked Brisket Rub



## Steve_M (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone have a favorite rub they use?
Also trying to find that N.C sauce too.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 22, 2015)

I make and use Adam Perry Langs dry rub, this is just a cut and paste from the web.
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup sweet paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup dry mustard
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons Old Bay Seasoning
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger

I mix in good size portions and always keep on hand, works for anything.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 22, 2015)

He also has a great BBQ sauce, takes a few hours to put together but you'll get nothing but rave reviews if you make it.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is what I always do: I google and read about a half-dozen rub recipes. They are all similar to what Mike posted. Then I go to my cupboard and pull out all the spices that I just read, and throw a bunch together as the spirit moves me. 

On the negative side, no two of my dry rubs are ever quite the same.

On the _positive_ side, no two of my dry rubs are ever quite the same.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 23, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> I make and use Adam Perry Langs dry rub, this is just a cut and paste from the web.
> 1/2 cup dark brown sugar
> 1/2 cup sweet paprika
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> ...


 

I am going to use this one! Man, I really like the taste of old bay. Like frank's red hot, I put that S##T on everything!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2015)

This is one of my favorite sauce recipes. It has a good amount of vinegar in it, giving it that NC feel. 

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?31133-Fat-Johnny-s-Bastardized-Piedmont-Sauce


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 23, 2015)

I am with John on the Old Bay never would have thought to add that to a rub! Now that is going to be on the next brisket, here is one for you make homemade potato chips and sprinkle with the Old Bay.


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 23, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> This is one of my favorite sauce recipes. It has a good amount of vinegar in it, giving it that NC feel.
> 
> http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?31133-Fat-Johnny-s-Bastardized-Piedmont-Sauce



Ok this too is going on the gotta try list, man I could see just piling some of this in between two slices of bread right now.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 23, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> Ok this too is going on the gotta try list, man I could see just piling some of this in between two slices of bread right now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



It's good - really good on pulled pork.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 23, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> Anyone have a favorite rub they use?
> Also trying to find that N.C sauce too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



Kraffty's recipe looks good but I have always used the same amount of salt as brown sugar, other ingredients look good. So for me I'd do do 1/2 cup salt also. 

Why on earth do you want a recipe for N.C sauce when there are so many GOOD regional sauces? Of course here in Texas our barbeque is so tender and juicy we never need sauce anyhow.


----------

